# 20% off Fresh Roasted Coffee Beans



## BBCoCo (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi everyone,

We've got some Yirgacheffe Grade 1 that we'd like to offer a 20% on. All orders are roasted to medium roast and dispatched first class.

We are the only mainstream authentic roasting company in the UK and use a traditional east-African roasting equipment - thus taste is not contaminated

*
Website:* bounbeans.com

*Discount code:* FORUM20

Cheers!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please contact me via PM (Glenn) to discuss advertising options

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Uploads/CoffeeForumsUK_Advertising_2016.pdf


----------

